# If you could travel back in time and relive your life would you?



## Bad Wahsabi (Sep 5, 2016)

If you could travel 20 years back in time knowing what you now know about yourself would you be able to change your future? Social anxiety is such a silent killer, I didn't realize I had it until I was in my mid-20s and even knowing the cause of all my suffering didn't helpl me find cure this illness. Would it have helped you if you knew about it sooner in your life?


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

yeah, but I don't think it would change much- though, I would like to take advantage of some missed opportunities and not go down certain paths.


----------



## MrObscura (Aug 4, 2016)

While my life is a mess, no i probably wouldn't, since despite my life being a mess, I am happy with who I am, I know who I am. Being reclusive has given me time to see films, read books, and in general reflect on things far more than i otherwise would have. plus, things probably wouldn't change much since inherently I would still be me and the issues would still be present.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, I definitely would go back. It would be less stuff related to my being non-social that I would change and more that I would make myself not be a procrastinator. I would try to take advantage of opportunities, including college (and I would have gone to a different school and pursued something different).


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope. There is only one thing I could have ever done differently to change my future to anything better.


----------



## springbreeze1 (Aug 4, 2016)

I would go back to fix my teeth 

I can still do it now I suppose but it seems it wouldn't matter that much at this age lol.

Also I just learned very recently to use products on my hair (due to a new job). I wish I had learned this like 30 years ago.


----------



## MusicDays8 (Apr 25, 2016)

I wouldn't mind going back in time. I would want to change a few things and try new things I was too nervous to try. I really wish I felt more comfortable doing more things with people as well.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Absolutely!!! :yes


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

No thanks. I'm fine - well, not really but I'm ok.

My life turned out pretty good anyway - and unless they have invented any drugs I haven't heard about things wouldn't be all that different.


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

20 years ago would be already too late, with a non-existent self-awareness at that time, I won't be able to fix myself and commit the same mistakes.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

I don't know if 20 years would be enough. I was already so ****ing bitter and jaded by the time I was 12. And already plagued with anxiety and depression, since that's right around the time that I was being heavily bullied and seriously planning suicide. 

But then I could make the informed decision to attend the university I actually wanted to go to, instead of acceding to my parents' wishes like a pushover, because those five years were a total disaster.


----------



## john9999 (Sep 15, 2016)

No thanks.

Sent from my SM-T110 using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokeyWillow (Jun 18, 2014)

Haha, well I was only two 20 years ago but...I guess if I knew how I was going to turn out, I would have tried to keep in touch with the very few friends that I had back then. Maybe if I had the same amount of friends now that I had in 4th grade (which was like 3 hahaha, still quite a lot though...), i'd probably be more social with people because I'd have more practice. 
Another thing I wish I could do is to learn the guitar when I was younger. I hate having had such a late start on it...


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

Yes


----------



## VanitysFiend (Jun 13, 2016)

Bad Wahsabi said:


> If you could travel 20 years back in time knowing what you now know about yourself would you be able to change your future? Social anxiety is such a silent killer, I didn't realize I had it until I was in my mid-20s and even knowing the cause of all my suffering didn't helpl me find cure this illness. Would it have helped you if you knew about it sooner in your life?


F**k yeah!


----------



## MikeTeck (Aug 24, 2016)

I also didn't realize I had social anxiety until my early to mid 20's. Knowing sooner I'm sure would have been a great advantage.


----------



## Bad Wahsabi (Sep 5, 2016)

springbreeze1 said:


> Also I just learned very recently to use products on my hair (due to a new job). I wish I had learned this like 30 years ago.


That's funny, I just recently learned how to properly style my hair with styling wax as well. I can't believe it took me that long to figure out to use it on wet hair, not dry hair lol.



MikeTeck said:


> I also didn't realize I had social anxiety until my early to mid 20's. Knowing sooner I'm sure would have been a great advantage.


I suppose knowing has helped me reduce some of the severity, but my anxiety is lingers. Plus, I fear doing school presentations and am so awkward around people I don't think I could bear reliving all those events again.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes. Yes, I would.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Definitely. I did nothing in high school and college. I withdrew from the world and missed out on all sorts of youthful experiences. 

I want to take a girl to the prom. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Definitely. And before going back in time, I would check to see what the winning lottery numbers were back then.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Probably, but dwelling about it is just torturous.

The way I see it, I'm living in a time where the 40 yr old me would LOVE to go back and make some changes in, so I should make the changes now. The past is useless.


----------



## jfruedam (Apr 2, 2014)

Without a doubt. Even if some things wouldn't change, like the fact I am a social inept, there were some things I had control over that could actually improve my miserable existence if I had took wiser decisions. On top of that list would definitely be my career choice. 

****ing industrial engineering, what a waste of time. I think I will never forgive myself for choosing such a bad profession. Unemployed, without hope, and too old to start over. On top of that, I think I actually hate being an engineer and don't enjoy it at all.

So there you have it, unemployed, and expecting to get a job that most likely will make me feel more miserable than I currently am. Feel like I wasted my life.

I am on a path from which there's no escape.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I wouldn't mind reliving some events from the past. Probably not the whole past though. Just the good parts, and maybe a few of the bad parts that i would change.


----------



## Antonio9 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yes, would love to relive my childhood.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah, I definitely would. With the knowledge I have now ? It would be a no brainer not to.

In the first years of school a psychologist at school told my parents that I need help, signs being my sweaty hands and similar anxiety symptoms. My dad said at that time: No, the kid is fine, he doesn't need help. I would have slapped my dad back there and would have told him: Are you an idiot or just an ignorant ? If the specialist says I need help, then I need freaking help. What are you, a doctor ?

You are right op, letting sa and depression go untreated for so many years can have serious consequences. I too found out about it in my twenties, on my own, by searching the web for my symptoms. If it weren't for the internet, I doubt I would know even now I have sa and depression. All the medics I told back then about my symptoms had no idea, they had me checked for heart problems, they took brain scans, all analysis results were perfect, but I was having panic attacks and suicidal depression.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Zozulya said:


> 20 years ago would be already too late, with a non-existent self-awareness at that time, I won't be able to fix myself and commit the same mistakes.


 Yeah. I'd say 20 years isn't far enough back to nip it in the bud. I'd have to go back to about 1985. I wouldn't have good news for 1985 me but I'd have some great advice.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

No. I see everything served a purpose now. Good things came from the bad, too.


----------



## AliceinWunderland (Sep 29, 2016)

My biggest wish is that I could go back in time and change everything, I just wish I could also change my DNA while I'm at it. I wish I was prettier and had more confidence - lots more confidence.


Btw, what's with all you kids coming on the 30+ forum? You realise you have invaded every other part of the site and the entire internet with your memes and emojis, right? Can we not have any respite from your kiddie drama? "i can't like go back in time like 20 years cuzz i was like a zygote or somefing LOLZZZLMFAO!!!!1" Well obviously if you post in 30+ most things aren't going to be relevant to you, go post in kiddie corner. Jeez! It just reminds me what an a***ole I was when I was younger, another reason to go back in time and change everything!


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Twenty years ago I was already ruined beyond repair.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Absolutely. I've learned a ton in the last 20 years. I would change everything. I wouldn't be the same person at all.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

I can't change it even if I want to. I know I will get comfortable and resent change.


----------



## soulstorm (Jan 5, 2012)

Even if I went back I'd still have SA because I'd be the same person. I wish I could alter my DNA and become a different person and THEN go back. I'd be one of the cool kids in HS and college, and have a good looking girl and party like a normal person. 

But...that's all a fantasy.


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)

I definitely would. I'd get to do secondary school all over again. Which would suck but I'd have a few tricks up my sleeve. I'd befriend the geeks, rather than trying to get the cool kids to like me. I wouldn't be such a p***y and a doormat. I'd work harder to lose weight at an age when it's easier to do and wouldn't affect my social life so much. By sixth-form I'd probably be in a better place emotionally and socially. Which would put me on a better road towards university. And maybe I'd get to have a fairly normal life.


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

A thought I've had many times, but I'd go back further to when I was maybe 6 or 8 and give myself a real shot. But my problems aren't anxiety-related, and although I could use all those years re-done as a time to fortify and build the maximum possible life, I think something would come along in those re-done years to simply trump my efforts and end up doing the opposite - making me live another miserable bunch of decades. I could possibly amass a fortune but only if history played out the same way.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

AliceinWunderland said:


> B*tw, what's with all you kids coming on the 30+ forum?* You realise you have invaded every other part of the site and the entire internet with your memes and emojis, right? Can we not have any respite from your kiddie drama? "i can't like go back in time like 20 years cuzz i was like a zygote or somefing LOLZZZLMFAO!!!!1" Well obviously if you post in 30+ most things aren't going to be relevant to you, go post in kiddie corner. Jeez! It just reminds me what an a***ole I was when I was younger, another reason to go back in time and change everything!


Yeah, going back in time is much more meaningful for an older person, than a current 18-25 year old. Some were not even born and the rest were toddlers. As a child you really don't have that many life choices. Most of your choices are made for you.

It's when you get up in age that you realize you made all sorts of life altering mistakes that were all of your own doing. Like not going to university, majoring in something that you later regretted, moving somewhere that you hated, marrying someone that mentally abused you, staying with a job that sucked for too many years, never finding a satisfying hobby, having kids too young, never having kids, etc.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes, I would definitely like to go back 20 years. For one, I'd finish my degree *before *moving abroad. I think I'd give programming another shot. If I found that I was too dumb for that then I'd do nursing. And eventually pursue becoming a nurse practitioner or a physician's assistant. I know I'm bright enough for that. I'd study 4 semesters of Portuguese (which I didn't) and Japanese (which I did).

Definitely would not major in what I really did. I just don't fit in too well as I'm not a type-A, conservative, workaholic. And many of the jobs in my current profession require working tons of overtime with no extra pay for 4-6 months of the year. Getting my degree so late in life has really screwed me over more than anything.

Rather than staying in Japan for 8 years, I'd only stay 2-3 years or so and then I'd try to get into Australia somehow. I'd move to Japan *legally* this time and maybe go to one of their language schools for 2 years, so that I could read and write fluently. It really saddens me that my reading and writing skills are not that great in Japanese. My vocab is lacking to some extent too. I had tried to get into one of those language schools but ended up only going 9 months or so. The first one I went to was in the morning which didn't work out since my job was 8PM-1AM. Later I moved to a larger city that had more schools. Almost all of them only had classes either in the morning or the evening....so frustrating. Finally, I found one that had afternoon classes, but they wanted to see my passport even though I wasn't trying to get student visa out of them.

The only bad thing with this plan is how would I find Skunky and Big Boy, the cats I had in Japan? My ex's mom got them and gave them to me. Skunky had been in an abusive home where the family owned her mother and the rest of the kittens died. Skunky only survived because the little girl in the family protected her. My ex's mother said that she saw the father in that house throw Skunky against a wall, so she took Skunky home. Somehow I'd have to meet my ex at that nightclub.... It's all becoming too much like Back to the Future.

Not sure if I'd move to South America. Maybe only 1 year, instead of 4 years, and only a particular town, not the other places I lived. And I'd study Portuguese before going. It's such a pity that I can only understand Portuguese, sort of, and never really got to practice it while I was there.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

No, I'm happy with where I have ended up and I'd be scared that I would ruin the destination if I went back and altered my life to follow an easier path.


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

It would only work if I had amnesia. Going back in time and knowing what's coming in the world, one would feel guilt racked about not warning others of all the events to come. 911, economic crashes, floods, tornadoes, tsunamis & knowing which celebs or public figures would die when. It'd also be incredibly selfish knowing which companies and stocks would endure and thrive, or which sports teams would win etc. Maybe there is also some religious law against doing so and going back in time would involve losing one's soul.


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

I've made so many mistakes and if I had the chance to start over I'd do it in a heartbeat! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

I would go back if I could go back to when I was first being molested, tell him NO and take myself straight to a psychiatrist instead of bottling it up for so many years before getting treatment.


----------



## quietst0rm (Nov 17, 2016)

Yes I would go back and make a s**t load of changes! I would likely still have SA because it started way before that I just didn't have a label for it then. As a kid I was described as being 'painfully shy' hmmm painful is right, but later life experiences definitely contributed to the severity of my SA so going back 20 years yeah I think I could work with that.


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Well.. Who wouldn't want to fix their mistakes and whatnot....
But on the other hand, without those mistakes I wouldn't have met quite a bunch of amazing people.....


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

Hell no. Unless I have the knowledge that I have now and could take it wih me, I wouldn't be able to fix what I did wrong in the past. So I would just be doomed to live the same live again. That's the definition of insanity right there.

And even if it was possible to take my current experiences with me, it would feel very weird to have experiences that you would have had in a different reality. Not sure if the human mind could cope with that. Not to mention being a teenager again with all the hormones and such. You'd go insane maybe. xD

Besides making mistakes is part of the the human condition. You would make new mistakes. It's not about making mistakes though. It's about what to do with them, and learn from them, mistakes allow us to grow and think of new things. And that's where _we_ are all ****ed. Time travel doesn't fix personality disorders. Time travel does not fix how parents raise their children either.

I'm thinking about it way too seriously.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

I'd go back and change everything. I'd re-enroll in a school of my choice, and go into another line of work entirely.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

hypestyle said:


> I'd go back and change everything. I'd re-enroll in a school of my choice, and go into another line of work entirely.


Would you major in something else?


----------



## fishaholic (Feb 5, 2013)

No way! My life is a mess, but going back in time would probably just add more years to this misery.


----------



## drawingablank (Sep 4, 2016)

I would absolutely go back and make sure someone did an early intervention on myself. I would make some kind of cry for help early on instead of waiting until I was in my 30s. Early medication and therapy could have done wonders!


----------



## calm space (Dec 3, 2016)

yes i would have used the klonopin a little more cautiously and purposefully.

i would have ended a long term relationship earlier and learned to properly date.


----------



## Lucky77 (Dec 13, 2016)

In a heartbeat! Way too many regrets...sadly. Not saying it wasn't a hell of a ride. Just wish I could make some more "honorable" choices...oh well.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Ok so I know this is the 30+ section, BUT, if I had the knowledge I have today I would definitely go back in time to change the past. There are a lot of things that have happened in my life that I think caused my SA to be worse and lots of missed opportunities, so I would have a lot of work to do.


----------



## umakemebarf (Dec 7, 2015)

Only if I had the knowledge I have today! Or else I ain't going through that hell again.


----------



## JaegerLover217 (Feb 23, 2016)

tell my 18 year old self what i know now about life


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes and I would do things alot different.


----------



## ShySouth (Jul 30, 2015)

Yes. A few major things I would have done differently that might have lessened my SA & depression. I always thought I was just "shy and quiet" but now realize it was/is SA.


----------



## victoriangirl (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes, I would and my present state would have been much better, for sure.

I didn't find out that I had severe social anxiety until my early 30's. I did not know I was mentally ill till my late 20's. I did not know I was physically ill my whole life until I was 35. Why? Because I was always assuming my complaints were normal. Whenever I tried to reach out and ask people if they have pains here and there, or felt severely exhausted or thinking about suicide, afraid of people? Almost everyone around me told me it was normal. Even doctors. So my concept of 'normal' was off since my childhood. I would go back and change that, and seek help on time.


----------



## Losti (Aug 23, 2012)

^ That's pretty late. I guess I was luckier (depending how you look at it) to discover it at about 12. It is a bit sad how we assume some personal hardships to be the norm.

Dunno, sounds pretty exhaustive to have re-live somethings and I don't think I am the way I am due to any bad actions on my part. If I started over again I would just try apply in my consciousness what I know now and try deal with things better, embrace my differences from earlier on, take bigger risks with people, relax and be easier on myself.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

LadyApathy said:


> I've made so many mistakes and if I had the chance to start over I'd do it in a heartbeat!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are 26...


----------



## Cepp (Feb 8, 2010)

Knowing what I know now? Sure thing. I think a lot of people wish they could redo their lives with their adult perspective/knowledge.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I think if I were to wake up the next morning and found my current conscious mind were suddenly transplanted into a version of myself of a body time/space of 20 years earlier, I would expect to retain certain anxiety's and aversion to the same things as ever. It would be wonderful to have the advantage of seeing 20 years into one path of existence and have the inclination to change a few key decisions.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Yep, though 25 would be better. 4 instances I could change that would have changed _everything_.


----------



## wiZZ (May 31, 2011)

Yes, go back to 16 and fix my ****. But only if I could know some of the people I've already met.


----------



## W00DBINE (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes without a doubt, I would make more of an effort in school and getting myself out there. Whether I'd be in the position I'm in now I don't know.

In my teens and 20s, I just made the mistake thinking life would come to me without actually putting in the effort, now I just feel like it's too late and got no motivation.


----------



## Mongoose (Oct 26, 2012)

I'd travel back 38 years and tell my mom to abort me.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Yes! I should not have bothered with college, have a worthless degree in a field I am not working in and do not ever plan to work in as now I have no interest in that field any longer. 

I have never lived anywhere but the area I was born and raised in. This is a miserable and depressing place, especially now in the winter...snow sucks! I wish I was a stronger person in my 20's so I could have just picked up and started somewhere new. But now, I'm 37...still an HKV and I don't even drive at this time so a big move is difficult for me to fathom at this time.


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose (Apr 17, 2016)

Yes! Where do I sign up? Or buy tickets?


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah theres a few things Id change and people to avoid. I wouldnt change too much but Id definitely not let bullies break me like they did.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Technically we can do that. Just fly to China and then fly back, you'd time travel into the future and then into the past/present!


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Abso-****ing-lutely. Excuse my language, but I would take the time to really get better. I've made too many mistakes that are going to be really, very, are already difficult to undo. Yes. To undo them would take years, I gather. I feel somewhat hopeful, but who knows what life will and can continue to throw my way, along with every "difficult" thing on top of what normal people experience.
Death, marriage, children. Gonna take a long time, but it's not the mountain, "it's the climb" .- Miley Cyrus


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah, if I could carry everything I knew to back then. Not just to better myself, but I'd be rich!


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

Depends on if I could take my present knowledge. My life would be very different.


----------

